

Tell HN: Meetup near NY/PA - fara

I'm in a software development startup (devartis) based in Buenos Aires and we will be near NYC and Philadelphia during next week. We would like to have the oportunity to meet other software startups in the area willing to share our experiences and create partnerships. We already have worked for our previous employers in outsoucing projects in Java,.Net and Ruby working with teams in the US.
If you are interested mail me to fernando (at) devartis.com
======
zackattack
Or, if you're interested in an NYC meetup, perhaps just post in this thread.
FYI, the NYC 2600 meeting is tomorrow evening.

